# Was ist der matrix effekt???????



## Jan Seifert (22. Juni 2001)

Tach ihr,
Ich habe in vielen threads immer was vom "matrix effekt" gelesen aber weiss nicht was das sein soll, wenn das die zahlen (code) sein soll, dann frage ich mich warum das ein "effekt" ist.
Also an alle die diesen supa matrix effekt kennen sollen mir sagen wie der aussieht!!!

gruss smallB


----------



## Jan Seifert (22. Juni 2001)

1. Den thread kenne ich, das ist für mich aber kein effekt.

2. der ist von der font alienathor , ich habe das zeichen etwas gedreht und fertig.


----------



## Scalé (22. Juni 2001)

@smallB:
hmm alles was in photoshop als einzelnes gemacht wird wird hier im allgemeinen als effekt benannt.
Wie sollte man sowas auch nennen?
Wenn man sagt Matrix schrift denkt jeder an den font.
Mit dem matrixeffekt ist genau das gemeint was du dachtest (siehe threat )
Man weis doch was mit Matrixeffekt gemeint ist.


----------



## Meister Eder (22. Juni 2001)

ohne worte !


----------



## Jan Seifert (22. Juni 2001)

achwas, so ist der matrix effekt, BOAH! SUPA!
Als ob ich das nicht weiss, aber ich finde nicht das das der matrix effekt ist, ist ja auch egal.


--------------PLZ CLOSE-----------


----------



## Meister Eder (22. Juni 2001)

> achwas, so ist der matrix effekt, BOAH! SUPA!
> --------------PLZ CLOSE-----------



du wolltest es ja wissen und siehe da, wir (zumindest die meisten) sind sich einig.


----------



## [MF7]@em (22. Juni 2001)

*nicht ganz richtig*

vor ca. einem 3/4 jahr habe ich in diesem forum hier (oder war es im sonste grafik progs -forum) nach dem Matrix effekt gefragt. damit meinte ich aber diese Schallwellen ähnlichen dinger hinter den fliegenden kugeln.

wollte ich nur gesagt haben.


----------



## ghaleon (23. Juni 2001)

den kann man mit max gut machen


----------



## ViennaCyberSoldier (23. Juni 2001)

@small B 

warum meldest dich nimma im icq... hmm...???

cu vienna


----------



## [MF7]@em (23. Juni 2001)

jo, ich hatte es dann auch aufgegeben. da ist dann dashier  drausgeworden


----------



## ghaleon (23. Juni 2001)

net schlecht


----------



## [MF7]@em (23. Juni 2001)

naja, ich hab mir dann aber auch nicht so richtig mühe gegeben. ist zum großteil mit Paint shop bemacht. da hatte ich leider noch kein psp


----------



## ghaleon (23. Juni 2001)

psp is paintshop^^
paint shop pro


----------



## ViennaCyberSoldier (23. Juni 2001)

net schlecht aber ich habe den englishen ps und finde nur so kleine tuts keine sinnvolle!!

cu vienna:smoke:


----------



## [MF7]@em (24. Juni 2001)

lol, ich volltrottel 

ich meinte natürlich PS


----------



## dPo2000 (24. Juni 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von ghaleon _
> *den kann man mit max gut machen *




und was ist wenn ich "max" nicht habe ider nicht benutzen möchte ??? ;]


gibts sinnvolle Tutorials für diesen Effekt irgendwo ?


----------



## ghaleon (24. Juni 2001)

fuer ps oda max

wenn du max net hast
solltest du dirs schnell besorgen
wenn dus net benutzen willst 
selber schuld


----------



## dPo2000 (24. Juni 2001)

meine frage war ja nur eigentlich, ob man das auch mit PS so hinkriegt ... ;]


d.h. die "Welle" hinter den Pistolenkugeln ...


----------



## Scalé (25. Juni 2001)

hehe villeicht mim wischfinger lol


----------



## ghaleon (25. Juni 2001)

mit dem wischfinger wohl kaum so wie auf dem bild
aber mit dem finger wuerde es wohl auch net schlecht aussehne


----------

